# Asheville, NC player looking for group



## Newcastle.Ian

the subject pretty much sums it up, please let there be a campaign somewhere around here.

oh i've played for over 5 years and i'd rather stick with 3.5

any bites?


----------



## dinketry

*Pathfinder?*

Hey Ian,

Your post is 3+ years old, and so I'm hoping that you're still around. If that's the case, I'm starting up a Pathfinder campaign based out of Hendersonville, and would love to know if you'd be interested.

Throw me a line at dinketry@yahoo.com if you're still a-go.

-Paul


----------

